# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  Oh oh... PSA 17,3

## ManfredK

Hallo allerseits,
habe am Freitag mein Ergebnis meiner Blutuntersuchung bekommen.
War soweit ganz ok, bis auf den PSA Wert, der bei auf 17,3 nG/ml liegt (statt <4 ). Heute Morgen war ich (46 Jahre) beim Urologen, dort wurde zuerst Urin genommen, danach Ultraschall gemacht, mit dem Ergebnis Zyste oder wie die sich nannte konnte ausgeschlossen werden, danach tastete der Arzt die Prostata ab (war das erste mal bei mir und tat sehr weh in Richtung Harnröhre). Den Tastbefund habe ich nicht bekommen (das macht mein Hausarzt Heute Mittag). Er meinte nur entweder eine Entzündung oder Kazinom. Am Donnerstag wird dann eine *Stanzbiopsie* genommen - Gewebeproben. Man mit 46 Jahren hätte ich nie gedacht, dass ich überhauptmal in eine solche Situation käme. Muss dazu aber sagen, dass ich seit Sommer dieses Jahres tw. Probleme habe, z.B. (also ich fasse es zumindest so auf) wenn ich ein Glas Wasser trinke, einen enormen Druck auf die Blase bekomme und unmittelbar urinieren muss. Soviel kommt aber gar nicht aus. Weiterhin spüre ich ab und zu einen Druck im Enddarm als wenn ich jeden moment aufs Klo müsste. Laut Ultraschall ist die Prostata nicht wesentlich vergößert.
Bin mal gespannt was am Donnerstag rauskommt, bzw. das Ergebnis bekommt ja auch nicht gleich, oder?
Momentan geht viel durch den Kopf, auch wenn man sagt, denke nicht soviel darüber nach, auch wenn die Chancen 50:50 stehen, Thema Krebs macht einen schon nachdenklich.....

Lieben Gruß
Manfred

----------


## spertel

Hallo Manfred

Dein Ausgangs-PSA von 17,3 ng/ml ist schon recht happig, muss aber nicht unbedingt auf ein Karzinom hindeuten. Die Indikation Deines Urologen zu einer Biopsie am Donnerstag ist m. E. vertretbar.
Alternativ hätte man zum vermeintlichen Ausschluß einer Entzündung eine Antibiotika-Kur verordnen können, um abzuwarten, wie weit der PSA fällt.
Sollte der PSA-Wert nach einer solchen Kur in einen Bereich von 3-7 ng/ml abfallen, schließt allerdings auch dieser Wert ein Karzinom nicht aus.
Du solltest also, um halbwegs Klarheit zu haben, den Termin am Donnerstag und das daraus resultierende Ergebnis abwarten.
Dieses kannst Du hier im Bedarfsfall zur Bewertung einstellen.
Im übrigen gibt es durchaus Fälle von deutlich erhöhten PSA-Werten (mir selbst ist ein Fall von 44 ng/ml bekannt), wo im Rahmen einer Sättigungsbiopsie (ca. 30 Stanzen) kein Krebs diagnostiziert wurde.

Also, Ruhe bewahren und das Ergebnis abwarten.

Allerdings ist Dein relativ junges Alter kein Freifahrtschein für (k)eine Krebserkrankung, auch nicht für Prostatakrebs (siehe mein ausführliches öffentliches Profil).

Alles Gute für Donnerstag

Spertel, Berlin

----------


## ManfredK

Hallo Spertel,

Danke für Deinen Beitrag. Klar ich denke auch abwarten, auch wenn es nicht leicht ist. Ajchja, hatte vergessen zu erwähnen (das kommt immer hinterher) dass ich noch ein Symptom habe, das seit ca. 3-4 Wochen, ab 12.00 Uhr und ca. um 14.30 Uhr befällt mich eine Müdigkeit und bin total ko, als wenn ich die ganze Nacht durchgemacht hätte. Schlaf ist eigentlich immer vorhanden (7-8 Stunden). Ischiasschmerz in der rechten Seite habe ich seit 1 Jahr und wurde besser als ich mir ein anderes Auto = anderen und besseren Sitz zugelegt habe (aber nicht deswegen). Ich muss ab Mittwoch drei Tage lang das Medikament Enoxor 200mg einnehmen, 2x Täglich eine.

Ich schreibe auf jeden fall, mein Ergebnis und Erkenntnisse hier ins Forum.

Danke auf jeden fall für jeden Rat und Tip.

Gruß aus Freiburg
Manfred

----------


## JoScho

Hallo Manfred,

Der Text könnte von mir stammen. Jedenfalls ging es mir im Februar diesen Jahres genauso. Auch ich hatte Symptome wie "nachträufeln" schon im letzten Jahr, habe diese aber unter dem Motto," das gehört zum älter werden" nicht weiter beachtet.
Als der Hausarzt den ich wegen allgemeiner Beschwerden Anfang des Jahres aufsuchte einen Tastbefund feststellte und daraufhin PSA kontrollierte, wusste ich mit dem gemessenen Wert von 14 nichts anzufangen.
Als nach 14 Tagen der PSA noch nicht gesunken, sondern sogar auf 16 gestiegen war brachte die Biopsie Gewissheit. Die Stanzen werden in ein pathologisches Institut übersandt, das Ergebnis kommt circa fünf Tagen.
Oft ist aber eine Entzündung der Prostata für den Anstieg des PSA verantwortlich.
Ich habe die Zeit des Wartens mit spazieren gehen verbracht,"Das macht den Kopf frei". Ich wünsche ihr alles Gute
Gruß JoScho

----------


## ManfredK

Hallo JoScho,

Danke Dir für Deine Worte.
Mal sehen was der Hausarzt zum Abtastwert spricht.
Ich werde mich hier ein wenig am Computer verweilen und meinen anderen Hobby nachgehen, damit ich den ganzen Kram vergesse.
Habe bald mehr Bammel vor dem Donnerstag (mit der Nadelgeschichte - Stanz) als vor dem Ergebnis :-)

Gruß und Danke

Manfred

----------


## wassermann

Hallo Manfred,

meine Vorredner haben dir schon wichtige Hinweise gegeben. Nach allem, was man  so liest und hört, ist es eher unwahrscheinlich, dass deine Beschwerden von einem Karzinom herrühren. In der Regel führt ein PK erst in fortgeschrittenem Stadium zu ähnlichen Symptomen.
Zudem: Man macht sich so manches Zipperlein erst bewusst, wenn man - im Geiste- einen ZUsammenhang herstellen kann. Ich meine damit, in dem Moment, wo du von deinem PSA-Wert weißt, nimmst du Beschwerden erst richtig wahr und stellst einen ZUsammenhang damit her, der noch gar nichts heißen muss. Das bedeutet andererseits allerdings auch nicht, dass kein Tumor vorliegt. Ich habe mir damals alles Mögliche eingeredet, was auf eine gutartige Vergößerung hinweisen hätte können; hat aber letztlich ncihts geholfen. Die Beschwerden waren plötzlich weg, der Krebs aber da.

Den "Bammel" vor der Biopsie hatten wir wohl auch alle. Leider haben Vereinzelte auch tatsächlich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Bei der Mehrheit, so auch bei mir, war das Ganze zwar nicht sonderlich angenehm, aber auch nicht schlimm. Es gibt hierzu einige Diskussionen hier im Forum. Auf einen negativen Tastbefund würde ich nicht allzu viel geben.
Der Vorschlag Spertels, erst mit Antibiotika eine PSA-Senkung zu prüfen, ist bedenkenswert. Ich würde darüber auf alle Fälle mit den Ärzten sprechen. Sie können einschätzen, wie wahrscheinlich eine Entzündung ist.  Ein Freund hatte PSA 23 mit beginnendem Harnverhalt und war nach einer Woche Antibiotika wieder auf 2,6. Er hat sich die Biopsie erspart.

Ich bin gerade dabei, meine (bisherigen) "Krebs-Erinnerungen" niederzuschreiben. Den Teil "Diagnose" habe ich schon fertig. Wenn du es lesen willst, schick mir eine email-Adresse, dann kann ich dir das Word-Dokument schicken. Der Text ist WEDER Lebenshilfe NOCH enthält er medizinische Ratschläge. Er könnte dir allenfalls zeigen, dass du nicht der einzige in dieser Situation und mit solchen Gedanken bist. 
Das Angebot gilt natürlich für alle Interessenten.

Viel Kraft für die nächsten Tage und Mut zu Gesprächen und Fragen bei den Doktoren!
Gruß
Wassermann

----------


## Urologe

> Hallo allerseits,
> habe am Freitag mein Ergebnis meiner Blutuntersuchung bekommen.
> War soweit ganz ok, bis auf den PSA Wert, der bei auf 17,3 nG/ml liegt (statt <4 ). Heute Morgen war ich (46 Jahre) beim Urologen, dort wurde zuerst Urin genommen, danach Ultraschall gemacht, mit dem Ergebnis Zyste oder wie die sich nannte konnte ausgeschlossen werden, danach tastete der Arzt die Prostata ab (war das erste mal bei mir und tat sehr weh in Richtung Harnröhre). Den Tastbefund habe ich nicht bekommen (das macht mein Hausarzt Heute Mittag). Er meinte nur entweder eine Entzündung oder Kazinom. Am Donnerstag wird dann eine *Stanzbiopsie* genommen - Gewebeproben. Man mit 46 Jahren hätte ich nie gedacht, dass ich überhauptmal in eine solche Situation käme. Muss dazu aber sagen, dass ich seit Sommer dieses Jahres tw. Probleme habe, z.B. (also ich fasse es zumindest so auf) wenn ich ein Glas Wasser trinke, einen enormen Druck auf die Blase bekomme und unmittelbar urinieren muss. Soviel kommt aber gar nicht aus. Weiterhin spüre ich ab und zu einen Druck im Enddarm als wenn ich jeden moment aufs Klo müsste. Laut Ultraschall ist die Prostata nicht wesentlich vergößert.
> Bin mal gespannt was am Donnerstag rauskommt, bzw. das Ergebnis bekommt ja auch nicht gleich, oder?
> Momentan geht viel durch den Kopf, auch wenn man sagt, denke nicht soviel darüber nach, auch wenn die Chancen 50:50 stehen, Thema Krebs macht einen schon nachdenklich.....
> 
> Lieben Gruß
> Manfred


Hallo Manfred,

natürlich können Sie einen PK haben, aber:

das die Untersuchung sehr schmerzhaft war spricht doch eher für eine Entzündung. Deshalb sollte vor der Biopsie unbedingt eine vierwöchige Behandlung mit 2 x 250 mg Ciprofloxacin geschaltet werden und ausserdem grosses Blutbild und CRP abgenommen werden.
Diese Werte werden dann nach 4 Wochen kontrolliert. Fällt die PSA wird solange weiterbehandelt, solange die PSA und die CRP noch fällt.
Sollte dann die PSA immer noch zu hoch sein ist eine Biopsie unumgänglich, aber vorher nicht erforderlich.
Zudem ist das Risiko einer hochfieberhaften Kompliktation einer Biopsie bei noch florider Prostatitis sehr hoch.

Gruss
fs

----------


## ManfredK

> Hallo Manfred,
> 
> natürlich können Sie einen PK haben, aber:
> 
> das die Untersuchung sehr schmerzhaft war spricht doch eher für eine Entzündung. Deshalb sollte vor der Biopsie unbedingt eine vierwöchige Behandlung mit 2 x 250 mg Ciprofloxacin geschaltet werden und ausserdem grosses Blutbild und CRP abgenommen werden.
> Gruss
> fs


Hallo Urologe (fs),
Danke für die Mail. Gut schmerzhaft war eigentlich nur die zweite Abtastung. Da hat er ziemlich auf die Prostata gedrückt und das tata weh. sollte dass nicht weh tun?
Ergebnis habe ich leider keines bekommen vom Hausarzt, egal morgen habe ich meinen großen Tag, da wird die *Stanzbiopsie* durchgeführt. Dann wird es wohl noch ne Woche dauern und dann wissen wir mehr.
Gruß
Manfred

----------


## ManfredK

Hallo,
so nun gestern war mein großer Tag, Stanzbiopsie wude durchgeführt.
Für mich ein grausamer Tag. Ich habe bald jede Entnahme gespürt, ich dachte eigentlich wird man lokal Betäubt oder ähnlich, aber weitgefehlt.
Dann kam hinzu, dass der Arzt eine andere Nadel hatte als sonst und mit dieser klappte es nicht so richtig. Hatte hinterher Schmerzen (hat sich angefühlt als wenn man mit eine Kokosnuss in den Hintzern reingepresst hätte), ebenso noch Blutungen. Nächsten Freitag bekomme ich dann mein Ergebnis was aus den Proben geworden ist.
Melde mich dann wieder.

Gruß
Manfred

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Manfred,

es ist immer schlecht, wenn man nicht auf Ratschläge hört, besonders von unserem Dr. fs und sich nicht getraut so einen unschönen Termin abzusetze. Da hast du dein Problem. Noch zu den Befunden von Ärzten, immer direkt verlangen, nicht warten bis der Hausarzt sich dazu beqemt. 

Gruß Hans

----------


## Wolfgang A.

Hallo Manfred,

auch ich hatte bei der Biopsie ohne Betäubung ein unangenehmes Gefühl und hinterher richtige Schmerzen mit Blutungen. Vielleicht lag das daran, dass ich eine chonische Prostatitis hatte. Ich hoffe, dass es sich bei dir nur um eine Prostatitis handelt, was den schnellen PSA-Anstieg erklären würde.
Ich wäre allerdings auch dem Rat von Urologe fs gefolgt und hätte vor der Biopsie erst mal prüfen lassen, ob es sich nicht um Prostatitis handelt.
Bei mir wurde jedoch sowohl Prostatis als auch ein Karzinom festgestellt.
Ich hoffe für dich, dass du keinen Krebs hast und der hohe PSA-Wert durch entsprechende Medikamente zurückgeht.
Ein schönes Wochenende wünscht dir


Wolfgang

----------


## ManfredK

> Hallo Manfred,
> 
> es ist immer schlecht, wenn man nicht auf Ratschläge hört, besonders von unserem Dr. fs und sich nicht getraut so einen unschönen Termin abzusetze. Da hast du dein Problem. Noch zu den Befunden von Ärzten, immer direkt verlangen, nicht warten bis der Hausarzt sich dazu beqemt. 
> 
> Gruß Hans


Hallo Hans,

nun das Forum ist für mich neu und weshalb sollte ich einem (für mich unbekannten) Forum Mitglied über die Diagnose meines Urologen stellen?
Sorry, ich freue mich auf jede Meinung und Rat, aber die Arzt Meinung zählt auch. Im Prinzip ist es mir Recht, jetzt habe ich es hinter mir.
Es war zwar unangenehm, aber der Abtastbefund sowie Ultraschall laut meines Urologen ergab keinen entlastenden Befund, deshalb hatte er die Stanzbiopsi durchgeführt. Das hatte mit der Urologe gestern zuvor erzählt, ich hatte es vergessen zu erwähnen. Ein Problem habe ich damit nicht.

Gruß
Manfred

----------


## Harro

*Kein Problem*

Hallo, Manfred, Du hast es überstanden. Du bist froh, daß es vorüber ist. Wir alle wünschen Dir, daß Du mit Deinen von Dir wohl sehr geschätzten Ärzten - Hausarzt und Urologe - die richtige Entscheidung getroffen habt. Es macht ja auch keinen Sinn mehr, nun hinterher zu lamentieren mit hätte, könnte, würde etc.. Trotzdem solltest Du bei zukünftigen Fragen und kommenden Ratschlägen sehr wohl differenzieren, von wem sie kommen.




> weshalb sollte ich einem (für mich unbekannten) Forum Mitglied über die Diagnose meines Urologen stellen?


Unser hier im Forum sehr geschätzter Fs - Urologe hatte Dir schon einen sehr plausiblen Vorschlag gemacht, der nichts gekostet hat, und genau das hatte unser lieber Hans mit seinem Hinweis zum Ausdruck bringen wollen. Im übrigen ist es nun wirklich Dein gutes Recht, sofort zu erfahren, was zumindest der Tastbefund ergeben hat. Auch das Ergebnis der pathologischen Untersuchung der Stanzen muß nicht erst umständlich über den Hausarzt laufen. Du könntest das sogar direkt bei dem beauftragten Pathologen erfragen. Laß Dich nicht von Deinen Ärzten benachteiligen. Sei ein mündiger Patient! Ich drücke Dir die leider nur *zwei* Daumen, daß das Ergebnis für Dich günstig ausfällt.

*"Es findet sich alles in der Ernte, was und wie einer gesät hat"*
(Volksmund)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## JoScho

Alles gute Ratschläge aber:

auch ich schätze den Rat des Urologen "fs" sehr hoch ein.    Ein Arzt der sich außerhalb der Praxis einbringt. ----"Hochachtungsvoll" -----Wenn ich mich nocheinmal entscheiden  müßte, würde ich sicherlich wieder dem Rat von "fs" folgen .----- Aber schließlich hatte dein Urologe seinen Finger in deinem A.... ///--- Du hast alles richtig gemacht----
Alles Gute JoScho

----------


## Josef-47

Hallo Manfred,
hat dein Urologe wenigstens die Bopsie unter Ultraschall durchgeführt?
Meiner hat damals ab PSA 6,5 bis PSA 12,5 ohne Ultraschall in meiner Prostata herumgestochert, den Tumor schließlich bei PSA 15 mit einer von 12 Stanzen zufällig erwischt, er lag ungünstig, hatte bereits die Kapsel durchbrochen und die Blase befallen.

Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass es nur eine Entzündung ist.

----------


## Harro

*Fehlanzeige*

Hallo, Joscho,




> Aber schließlich hatte dein Urologe seinen Finger in deinem A.... ///--- Du hast alles richtig gemacht----
> Alles Gute JoScho


Du hast sicher den A.... von Manfred gemeint?

*"Nur wer bereut, dem wird verziehen"* (Dante)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## JoScho

Richtig Hutschi

"Fs" ist meineserachtens ein erstklassiger Urologe, und wenn ich nicht die selben Syntome wie Manfred gehabt hätte, würde ich die abwartende Haltung Begrüßen.

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Hutschi,

[quote][Du hast sicher den A.... von Manfred gemeint?
/QUOTE]

A..., Du meinst wohl den Anus, ist doch eine ganz wichtige Körperöffnung, warum sollte man den nicht beim Namen nennen?

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Harro

*Nochmal Fehlanzeige*

Hallo, Helmut, Du hast mal wieder den falschen Ansprechpartner erwischt. Der A.... stammt nicht von mir, obwohl sicher von dem lieben Joscho der gemeint war, den er unter A.... versteckt hatte. Aber für ein wenig Wortklauberei zum Wochenende sollten alle Verständnis aufbringen. Wohl denn auf den edleren Anus, klingt doch vornehmer.

*"Gute Vorsätze sind Schecks, auf eine Bank ausgestellt, auf der wir kein Konto haben"         * (Oskar Wilde)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## christinew

Oh , Gott,!!!!!!

----------


## ManfredK

> Hallo Manfred,
> hat dein Urologe wenigstens die Bopsie unter Ultraschall durchgeführt?
> Meiner hat damals ab PSA 6,5 bis PSA 12,5 ohne Ultraschall in meiner Prostata herumgestochert, den Tumor schließlich bei PSA 15 mit einer von 12 Stanzen zufällig erwischt, er lag ungünstig, hatte bereits die Kapsel durchbrochen und die Blase befallen.
> 
> Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass es nur eine Entzündung ist.


Hallo Josef,

ja wurde mi Ultraschall durchgeführt. 
Nun am Freitag weiss ich dann hoffentlich endlich mehr.

Danke für euere Genusungswünsche

Gruß
Manfred

----------


## ManfredK

Hallo,

Heute war mein großer Tag. Ich habe das Ergebnis bekommen was bei meiner Stanzbiopsi herausgekommen ist.
Leider ist der Befund Positiv. Es war zwar nur 1 Stanz von 8 Positiv, aber das spielt ja keine Rolle, ob 1 oder 5 ec..
Als Wert wurde festgehalten: 
ICD-O C61. M8140/3, G2a
Gleason Score: 3+4 (10%) = 7 
Hatte ein langes und wirklich ausführendes Gespräch mit meinem Urologen.
Es gibt für mich nur zwei Möglichkeiten:
OP oder Bestrahlung, wobei er mir zur Bestrahlung nicht raten würde sondern zur OP.
Das ganze wird dann in der Uni-Klinik in Freiburg stattfinden.
Am Dienstag bekomme ich einen OP-Termin genannt. Will ja nicht unbedingt gerade an Weihnachten im Krankenhaus liegen. Dauer im Krankenhaus je nach weiteren Befund 8-10 Tagen. Wenn ich ihn richtig verstanden habe, bekommt man ja erst bei der OP den tatsächlichen Befund was wirklich in einem los ist (Lymphknoten ec..).
Wie war das bei euch, wie lange ist man ausser Gefecht (Arbeitsmäßig) Heilungsfaktor ec.?

Gruß
Manfred

----------


## ManfredK

Noch eine Frage zu meinem obigen Beitrag:

wird dann eigentlich nochmals Stanzbiospi im Krankenhaus durchgeführt?
Bzw. was für Untersuchungen werden vor der OP durchgeführt?

----------


## ruggero1

Hallo Manfred,
nur eine Stanze war positiv, und dann so ein hoher PSA-Wert? Es kann natürlich sein, dass die anderen Stanzen alle daneben gingen, aber für mich bleibt doch ein Fragezeichen, ob du nicht doch eine Prostatitis zusätzlich zu dem PCa hast. Warum lässt du das nicht abklären, bevor du mit OP oder Bestrahlung anfängst? 
Anscheinend hast du dich auch bereits entschieden, eine dieser beiden Maßnahmen in Angriff zu nehmen. Du bist relativ jung, bei dir wächst das Karzinom vermutlich schnell, also besteht wohl Handlungsbedarf. Und trotzdem habe ich ein ungutes Gefühl dabei und frage mich: Wie aggressiv sind denn deine Krebszellen? Eine DNA-Zytometrie würde da Klarheit bringen, wenn auch nur einen Zwischenstand aufzeigen, da das Wachstum - und damit die Zellveränderung - weitergeht. Andererseits geht die Gleichung "Krebs festgestellt - Prostata rausoperiert - Krebs weg" aber leider meist nicht so einfach auf. 
Kurz gesagt: Mir wäre die Basis für einen so entscheidenden Eingriff, wie du ihn vorhast, zu dünn; ich bräuchte mehr Infos bezüglich Art und Lage meines Karzinoms und dann eine Abwägung, welche Therapie angemessen wäre. Aber wahrscheinlich ist das mein Problem, nicht deines.
Ruggero

----------


## ManfredK

Hallo Ruggero,

danke für Deinen Beitrag. Der hohe PSA Wert lässt alle grübeln.
Ich kann Dir von Arztbericht der Praxis für Phatalogie ein Auszug einer Textpassage vorlesen:
Gut bis mäßig differenziertes Adenokarzinom der Prostata im rechten Prostatalappen. Oben im Arztbrief steht noch: ..,. und zeigen eine kräftige PSA - und AMACR - Überexpression.
Auch ich denke dass der Stanz ein Zufallstreffer war.
Aber der Gleason Score vomn 3+4 Typ G2a enstprechen leider nicht einer Prostatitis. Hm, der OP Termin bekomme ich noch genannt, also es ist noch nichts endgültiges passiert. Sollte aber der hohe PSA Wert bestehen, besteht ja die Möglichkeit auf Metastasen. Um dies zu vermeiden möchte ich auch selber die OP so bald wie möglich hinter mir haben. Natürlich, wenn es andere Lösungen geben sollte, neige ich natürlich auch hierzu, wenn sie Erfolg versprechen. Ich werde so oder so nochmals mit meinem Urologen sprechen müssen.
Danke.

----------


## wassermann

Hallo Manfred,

dein Befund ist eindeutig. Ob da noch zusätzlich eine Prostatitis vorhanden ist, ändert daran nichts. Um eventuell vorhandenen Lymphknotenbefall, der bei deinem PSA nicht auszuschließen ist, festzustellen, käme eine PET-Untersuchung in Frage. Mit einem u.U. positiven Ergebnis könnte man bei der OP gezielt auch LK entfernen. Manche Ratgeber würden dann allerdings von einer OP abraten. Es gibt jedoch durchaus Fälle, bei denen OP trotz LK-Befall noch kurativ wirken konnte (siehe Profil Norbert52). 
In deinem Alter würde ich *keine* Chance auf kurative Behandlung auslassen, und sei sie noch so klein! Mit der Entscheidung für eine OP machst du einen Schritt in diese Richtung. Natürlich gibt es keine "Gleichung" oder Garantie, wie Ruggero richtig sagt. Aber mit 46 auf diese Chance verzichten?! Eine DNA-Analyse mag in *deinem Fall* interessant sein, für die Therapie-Entscheidung spielt sie aber doch *gar keine* Rolle. Beachte, dass Ratschläge für/von älteren Betroffenen  nicht immer für so junge wie dich zutreffen.
Du fragtest nach den OP-Umständen. Das ist individuell sehr unterschiedlich. Man kann vereinfachend sagen: Je jünger und fitter du bist, um so besser steckst du es weg. Das gilt für die unmittelbaren Folgen wie Wundheilung, Erholung oder Kräfteverlust wie auch für Kontinenz und Potenz. (Ich habe gehört, dass so mancher Mann mit 60/65 schon etwas schwächelt, was die Potenz betrift. Da hilft dann eine RPE auch nichts mehr...sorry)
Wie du auch menem Profil entnehmen kannst, hatte ich persönlich mit der OP zu keinem Zeitpunkt ein wirkliches Problem, auch wenn ich gerne darauf verzichtet hätte. Aber den Krebs haben wir uns ja alle nicht gewünscht.
Entscheidend ist die Wahl eines renommierten, erfahrenen Operateurs (und dessen Tagesform, also Glück). Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob es in Freiburg einen solchen Spezialisten gibt. Jede auch noch so lange Reise oder Zuzahlung lohnt sich, um Inkontinez und Impotenz möglichst zu entgehen! Erkundige dich ausgiebig und hartnäckig! 
Gerne gebe ich dir weitere Auskünfte, wenn du sie benötigst.

Alles Gute
Wasermann

----------


## ManfredK

Hallo Wassermann,

den Vorschlag einer PET-Untersuchung werde ich auf jedenfall machen lassen. Das hört sich auch vernünftig an. Sicherlich hast Du da bestimmt Recht, dass man das Alters ziwschen den einzelnen Forummitglieder beachten muss. Ich denke dass z.B. bei 20 Jahre Unterschied einiges nicht mehr vergleichen lässt. Ich werde morgen den Urologen auf die PET-Untersuchung ansprechen. Je mehr Infos ich über meine Krankheit habe, desto mehr Heilungschancen bzw. Behandlungsmöglichkeiten habe ich.
Ich schreibe wieder was rausgekommen ist, mit der PET-Untersuchung.
Danke für den Hinweis.

Gruß
Manfred

----------


## wassermann

Hallo Manfred,
hier noch eine informative Seite über die nervschonende PE. Dort habe ich mich operieren lassen. Natürlich ist die Seite als Werbung zu verstehen, dennoch...
http://www.salk.at/lkaurologie/Zugan...tatektomie.htm

Gruß
Wassermann

----------


## ManfredK

Hallo Wassermann,

Danke für den guten Link.
Schönen Sonntag noch.

----------


## JoScho

Hallo Manfred.
So nun bin Ich zurück aus dem Urlaub.
Eigentlich hatte ich gedacht, das ich im Urlaub so ein bisschen auf andere Gedanken komme, leider bin ich immer noch am grübeln nach dem, warum wieso weshalb. 
Darauf werde ich wahrscheinlich nie eine Antwort finden.

So, nun zu dir. Ich hatte es befürchtet, deine Symptome, der PSA Wert und sonst alles was du geschrieben hast, sind identisch mit meiner Ausgangslage vor circa acht Monaten.
Nun hast du schon einige Ratschläge im Forum erhalten.
Ich begrüße deine Entscheidung zur Op weil sie meines Erachtens die einzige Möglichkeit einer kurativen Therapie darstellt.(Zumindest in deinen/unserem Alter). 
Weiterführende Untersuchungen bringen dich, in deiner Entscheidung auch nicht weiter. 
Gruß JoScho

----------


## ManfredK

Hallo Joachim,

Danke für Deine Mail.
Morgen habe ich meine ersten Voruntersuchungen für die OP.
Da ist Röhre und Knochenszintigraphie angesagt, sowie diverse andere Tests, um halt Metastasen vor der OP auszuschliesen. Das wurde ausserdem ohne mein Kundtum von der Uni-Klinik Freiburg angeordnet.
Gut bei mir besteht ja ein eich leicht erhöhtes Risiko mit Metastasen wegen dem hohen PSA Wert. Mal sehen vielleicht weiss ich morgen schon mehr. Ich schreibe es dann.
Momentan kränkel ich ein wenig, mir tut auf einmal seit 2 Tagen der linke Hoden weh, ist ein Gefühl als wenn ich ihn mir eingeklemmt hätte bzw. ein Tritt darauf bekommen hätte. Ich denke dass sind bestimmt Nachwehen der Stanzbiospi, achja Blutspuren sind auch noch im Sperma vorhanden. Jetzt fängt noch meine Wirbelsäule an. Kann aber am kalten Wetter liegen.

Noch eine Frage an Dich bzw. an die anderen Leidesgenossen:

Auf Hinweis meines Hausarztes habe ich mir schonmal einen Antrag für einen Versorgungsausweises (Schwerbehindertenausweis) geholt. Nur da steht ja, mann solle die Krankheit(en) angeben die schon länger als 6 Monate vorhanden sind. Dann kann ich j mit diesem Antrag erstmal ein halbes Jahr abwarten oder habe ich mir das verkehrte Formular zuschicken lassen? es ist der Antrag "Erstantrag nach §69 Sozialgesetzbuch .- Neuntes Buch - (SGB IX)" oder gibt es da Ausnahmen?
Gut zwei Sachen könnte ich dazu bringen, mir fehlen jeweils die ersten Fíngerglieder des linken Zeigefinger und linker Mittelfinger. Weitrhin habe ich an beiden Knien schon Meniskus OP gehabt, mit tw. Entfernung diesem und im linken Knie ist beginndende Arthrose. Dort wurde auch ein irreparabler Knorpelschaden festgestellt.
Danke schonmal vorab.

----------


## JoScho

Hallo Manfred.
Die weiteren Untersuchungen sind bei einem PSA Wert über 10 obligatorisch, und wurden auch bei mir durchgeführt.
Zum Thema Schwerbehindertenausweises würde ich noch warten, weil dies entscheidend vom Befund nach der OP abhängt. Du wirst sicherlich im Anschluss eine Rehabilitation in Anspruch nehmen. Dort wird man dir mit dem Ausfüllen des Antrags auf Schwerbehinderung helfen.
Gruß JoScho

----------


## ManfredK

Hallo,
so nun habe ich wieder ein paar Egebnisse mehr.
Becken CT ist soweit gut verlaufen, Metastasen werden ausgeschlossen in Lymphen (wird aber trotzdem bei der OP eine oder mehr entnommen).
Aber im Kreuzbein wurde ein Schatten festgestellt bzw. es etwas Suspektes was auf jedenfall kontrolliert werden muss, was es ist. 
Evtl. Bestrahlung nach der OP.
Knochenzytigram allerdings ohne Befund? verstehe ich zwar nicht ganz, wenn sie beim CT das Kreuzbein feststellen.
Aber habe nächste Woche eh ein Gespräch mit dem Arzt.

Ich melde mich dann wieder.

Gruß
Manfred

----------


## Patrick

Hallo Manfred,

bzgl. Schwerbehindertenausweis, wie hier schon erwähnt, noch warten.
Die Unterlagen deiner OP / Prostatabehandlung werden für die Einteilung
der Prozente wesentlich sein.
Du kannst aber bereits deine Ärzte informieren, das du einen Antrag auf
Schwerbehinderung stellst und dass das Versorgungsamt auf sie zukommen
wird.
In das Antragsformular dann alles eintragen was du je hattest,
Unterlagen / Daten über Behandlungen schon einmal heraussuchen damit
du Daten hast.
Wenn du Unterlagen hast, Kopien mit einreichen, dann geht es schneller mit derm Bescheid. Ich habe allerdings nichts eingereicht, das hat das Versorgungsamt dann in der Klinik und bei meinem Hausarzt angefordert.
Mir wurden 60 % zuerkannt ( für 5 Jahre ) das sind zusätzliche 5 Tage
bezahlter Urlaub und 700 Euro Steuerfreibetrag.

Gruss

----------


## ManfredK

Hallo Patrick,

Danke für die Infos. Ich habe gelesen dass die erteilten Prozente sogar bleiben können. Was da für Voraussetzungen erfüllt werden müssen, weiss ich nicht. Ich denke das ist auch ein Gut Will der Behörden.

----------


## sven-pebe

Hallo Manfred,

habe Deinen Verlauf verfolgt. Wünsche Dir für die kommende Zeit alles Gute!!!

Gruss

Sven

----------


## ManfredK

Hallo Sven,

Danke für Deine Worte.
Am 26.11.2007 ist es soweit. Ich schreibe wieder, sobald es neues gibt.

----------


## ManfredK

Hallo allerseits,
Heute bin ich aus dem Krankenhaus entlassen worden.
Vorgeschichte ist ja bekannt.
Am 22.11.2007 wurde nochmals PSA Bestimmung in der Uni-Klinik durchgeführt, und dieser war wieder gestiegen (zuvor ja 17,3) auf 20,05.
Naja im Prinzip egal, OP Termin war auf den 26.11.2007 bestimmt.
OP verlief soweit gut. Katheder wurde am Dienstag als 7 Pro.Tag gezogen (eine Wohltat, endlich wieder ohne). Es wurde ein Bauschnitt (ca.10cm länge) durchgeführt, Naht getackert, Heute entklammert.

Ergebnis von der Pathalogie ergab:
Prostatakarzinom im rechten und linken Lappen:
UICC-Klassifikation: pT2c, pN0 (0/3), pMx. L0. V0. Pn0. R0.
Grading: G3 Gleason 7 (4+3)
Verdacht auf ossäre Metastase in der linksseitigen Massa laterialis ossis sacri.
Kapsel links nicht durchgebrochen, reicht aber bis auf 0,1 cm an die Apex prostatae heran.
---
Das heisst das Kreuzbein muss im Auge behalten werden.
Kontinenz leider nicht (wäre ja zu schön ..), über die Nacht hin auf jedenfall mit morgentlicher Blasenentleerung von 300-400 ml Urin. Urin hell, keine Keime. Vom Sitzen ins Stehen und umgekehrt geht immer wieder ein Schwung Urin ab. Aber laut den Ärzten liege ich im grünen Bereich.
Muss halt meine Beckengymnastik machen.
Merke natürlich einen Druckschmerz der Narbe sowie da wo die Schläuche darin waren (für das Lymphwasser/Blut). Unterleib daher noch leicht angeschwollen (normal). 
Potenz noch null.
Am 01.01.2008 geht es für 3 Wochen ab in die Reha (Badenweiler in der Nähe von Freiburg).
Jetzt heisst es abwarten was sich noch entwickelt oder auch nicht.

----------


## Dorothee

Hallo Manfred,
schön, dass Du alles überstanden hast und wieder zu Hause bist. Wir wünschen Dir, dass Du Dich bald gut erholen kannst und Du zufrieden bist mit der OP und den Ergebnissen.
Mein Mann (ebenfalls 46) hat alles noch vor sich. Nächsten Freitag haben wir einen Termin bei der Interdisziplären Prostatakonferenz.
Schöne Grüße
Dorothee

----------


## JoScho

Hallo Manfred
auch von mir beste Genesungswünsche. Vor allem freut mich für dich, das so wie es aussieht, der Prostatakrebs noch Organ begrenzt war. Was mich ein bisschen wundert sind die "nur" drei entnommenen Lymphknoten.????
Gruß JoScho

----------


## ManfredK

Hallo JoScho und Dorothee,

Danke für euere Genesungswünsche.
Tja, weshalb nur 3 Lymphknoten rausgenommen wurden, entzieht sich meinem Wissen. Es waren drei große Lymphknoten mit Fettgewebe.
Muss so oder so den Professor nochmals anhauen.
Was bedeutet eigentlich bei der UICC Klassifikation der Wert Mx? 
sollte da statt dem x nicht eine Zahl stehen?, also 0 oder 1 ec.?
Oder hat das evtl. die Aussage dass ein Verdacht besteht? (wie ja im vorläufigen Arztbericht erwähnt?)

----------


## ManfredK

> Hallo Manfred,
> schön, dass Du alles überstanden hast und wieder zu Hause bist. Wir wünschen Dir, dass Du Dich bald gut erholen kannst und Du zufrieden bist mit der OP und den Ergebnissen.
> Mein Mann (ebenfalls 46) hat alles noch vor sich. Nächsten Freitag haben wir einen Termin bei der Interdisziplären Prostatakonferenz.
> Schöne Grüße
> Dorothee


ich drück euch die Daumen dass alles in eurem Sinne verläuft und Dein Mann bald wieder auf dem Damm ist.
Wird schon werden, immer nur fest daran glauben.

----------


## LudwigS

Hallo Manfred, Glückwunsch zur überstandenen OP.

Mx:

M = Metastasen (Knochen, Gewebe, irgendwo im Körper) 

x = wie in der Mathematik - die Unbekannte.

0 und 1 sind Ergebnisse genauer Untersuchungsmethoden, z.B. ein unter dem Mikroskop genau untersuchter Lymphknoten.

Ein N0 bedeutet krebsfreie Lymphknoten *der untersuchten* Lymphknoten.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## ManfredK

Hallo, 
nachdem ich meinen Arztbericht nunmal in Ruhe gelesen habe, bin ich ehrlich gesagt entäuscht von unserem tollen Gesundheitssystem und von manchen Ärzten. 
Mich plagen seit der OP und ein paar Tage zuvor (genauer der 22.11.2007) elendige Kreuzschmerzen sowie Ischiasschmerzen. 
Ich hatte das zuvor noch nie in diesem Ausmaße. 
Ich hatte auch die Ärzte in der Klinik daraufhin angesprochen, aber die meinten ohne nähere Untersuchung, das käme vom Kreuz der Schmerz strahlt in den Schenkel. 
Es wurde ja bei der Voruntersuchung (die am 22.11.2007) statt fand, beim Knochenszintigramm wurde nichts festgestellt, aber beim Becken CT laut Radilogie
" In der linksseitigen Massa lateralis ossis sacri lässt sich eine ca. 1,5 cm große unscharfe begrenzte Hypointensität (T1-gewichtet) nachweisen, die auf eine ossäre Metastase verdächtig ist. Weitere Abklärung empfohlen". Auch im Arztbrief steht 
" Verdacht auf ossäre Metastase in der linksseitigen Massa lateralis ossis sacri" 
auf der letzten Seite des Arztbriefes 
" Bezüglich des o.a. MR-Befundes ggf. Kontrolluntersuchung in drei Monaten". 
Das ist doch der Hammer, hier besteht der Verdacht auf eine Metastase, Schmerzen habe ich auch und dann das....
Habe mich jemand unterhalten dem es so ähnlich erging, so wie es aussieht, liegt es an unserem System. 
Die Krankenkasse zahlt anscheindend eine Pauschale für die RPE. 
Sollte sich aus der OP noch mehr ergeben (was von der RPE bzw. Prostatakrebs herzuführen ist), bekommen sie diese Kosten nicht bezahlt. Daher die Vorschau wieder in drei Monaten, neues Quartal neue Abrechnung. 
Habe mir vom Hausarzt eine Überweisung für den Orthopäden geben lassen (Mittwoch gehe ich hin). Beide Ärzte schütteln nur den Kopf wie das möglich sein kann. 
Am 01.01.2008 sollte ich ja meine Reha anfangen, aber sollte sich tatsächlich wirklich eine Metastase im Kreuzbein sein, kann ich das ja wohl knicken oder?
Mein Urologe bzw. die Praxis macht es sich auch einfach, als ich das Problem schilderte bekam ich am Telefon die antwort, "und was sollen wir da machen, wir seine Urologie leine Orthopädie". Naja, es ist ja bald ein neues Quartal dann werde ich mir einen anderen Urologen suchen der sich um seine Patienten kümmert. 
Klar, dass es am Kreuzbein nichts machen kann, aber Infos oder weiteres Vorgehen hätte ich erwartet. 
Bin momentan etwas verwirrt und natürlich auch verunsichert für meinen weiteren Verlauf. 
Dann das viele Lesen im Internet tut natürlich noch den Rest dazu. 
Laut der Partin Tabelle sehen die Chancen dass ich keine weiteren Organbefälle habe nicht gerade rosig aus (T2c, GS 4+3=7, G3, PSA >10 = bei mir 20,05), die liegen bei 7%. 
Muss jeden Tag Schmerztabletten einnehmen dass ich es mit dem Kreuz+Ischias einigermaßen aushalte.
Kann das eigentlich sein, dass durch das Knochenszintigramm die Metastase aktiviert wurde mit dem Schmerz? erst seit dem meldet sich der Ischias, Zufall?
Sorry, für den langen Text.

----------


## LudwigS

Ob es dir was hilft, weiss ich nicht, Manfred, zumindest deine Partin-Interpretation mit 7% Wahrscheinlichkeit Organbegrenzung ist falsch.

Was du verwendet hast ist der *p*athologische Befund (sezierte Prostata).
Das ist bei dir *p*T2c (beidseitig befallen.

Verwendet werden muss der *c*linische Befund, das ist der Tastbefund.
Und der ist bei "nicht tastbar" - wenn man es exakt schreibt - *c*T1c.
Schliesslich schaut man normalerweise vor der OP in die Tabellen.

Und so wurden auch die Patientendaten in die hinter den Tabellen liegende Datenbank einsortiert.
"Nicht tastbar" kam in die T1c-Spalte. 

Es gibt auch Ärzte die das verwechseln.

Wenn man deinen ungünstigeren Gleason nach OP heranzieht, ergibt sich immer noch 27% Wahrscheinlichkeit Organbegrenzung, d.h. bei einem von vieren geht die Sache mit der OP krebsbezüglich gut.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## ManfredK

Hallo Ludwig,

Danke für Deine Info. Na wenigstens ein kleines + am Himmel.
Aber die andere Sache hängt mir schon nach.
Mal sehen was es da noch zu Erfahren gibt.

Schönen Abend noch.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Manfred,

die ganze Sache liegt an der Einstufung, ist diese von einem Fachmann gemacht? Bei einem aPSA von 20 ist diese für mich fragwürdig. Schau dir meine PKG an, dann weisst du wodurch auch Rückenschmerzen und "Ischiasschmerzen" wie bei mir, kommen können. Bei mir hatten die üblichen Schmerzmittel kaum Wirkung.
Gruß Konrad

----------


## ManfredK

Hallo Konrad,
die Einstufung wurde im Arztbrief so festgehalten. Ob dies Pathalog. Abteilung oder vom behandelten OP Arzt gemacht wurde, weiss ich nicht.
Alles aufjedenfall durch die Uni-Klinik.
Ja die Schmerzmittel wirken seit gestern auch nicht mehr richtig.
Bin echt mal gespannt was am Mittwoch gemacht wird und auf das Ergebnis. Trotzdem Danke.

----------


## Anonymous1

> Kann das eigentlich sein, dass durch das Knochenszintigramm die Metastase aktiviert wurde mit dem Schmerz? erst seit dem meldet sich der Ischias, Zufall?


Hallo Manfred, an die Metastasenaktivierung durch Szintigraphie kann ich nicht glauben. Aber wie ich einem Gespräch mit einem Nuklearmedizin-Professor entnommen habe, soll es große qualitative Unterschiede bei den Knochenscans geben. Wann wurde der letzte Scan gemacht?

Gruß Dieter

----------


## ManfredK

Hallo Dieter,
der letzte Scann wurde am 22.11.2007 gemacht.
Also Knochsz. + MR

----------


## JoScho

Hallo Manfred

deiner Meinung zu unserem Gesundheitssystem kann ich nur zustimmen.
Für Kassenpatienten ist leider nur eine minimale Versorgung vorgesehen.
Wie ich schon erwähnte, habe ich dieselben Symptome wie du. Auch bei mir sind Unregelmäßigkeiten bei der Sintigraphie festgestellt worden. Der Radiologe deutete diese als regenerativ bedingt. Ich glaube dass ein nicht unerheblicher Anteil deiner Symptome psycho symptomatisch bedingt sind. Bei mir jedenfalls besserte es sich als ich meinen ersten postoperativen PSA Wert erhalten habe. Bei nicht mehr nachweisbaren PSA können die Symptome nicht vom Prostatakrebs verursacht werden. So sagte es mir zumindest mein Arzt. Nun ist deine Operation noch nicht lange her so dass eine PSA Bestimmung noch keinen Sinn macht. Ich weiß das warten auf den ersten PSA Wert, besonders wenn man Symptome aufweist ist fast unerträglich. Vielleicht solltest du doch auf eine PSA Kontrolle drängen, denn es ist beruhigend zu sehen wenn dieser fällt.
Wenn nicht, weiß man wenigstens wo man dran ist.

Mit besten Grüßen
JoScho

ps. Befinde mich gerade in einer angespannten Lage (warten auf den nächsten PSA Wert )

----------


## Konrad

Hallo,
nach der OP würde ich sofort einen Antrag auch Anerkennung der Behinderung stellen. Bei den Werten gibt es mindestens 50 % für 5 Jahre.Dann wieder wieder neu geprüft. Das man in der Reha was davon hört, ist Glücksache. Ich habe erst 2 Jahre nach der OP hier im Forum was erfahren. Gut das es sowas gibt !!!





> Hallo Manfred.
> Die weiteren Untersuchungen sind bei einem PSA Wert über 10 obligatorisch, und wurden auch bei mir durchgeführt.
> Zum Thema Schwerbehindertenausweises würde ich noch warten, weil dies entscheidend vom Befund nach der OP abhängt. Du wirst sicherlich im Anschluss eine Rehabilitation in Anspruch nehmen. Dort wird man dir mit dem Ausfüllen des Antrags auf Schwerbehinderung helfen.
> Gruß JoScho

----------


## ManfredK

Hallo Joachim,

Danke für Deine Worte. Ja momentan sheint die Zeit stehen zu bleiben.
Die noch so kleinen Erfolge sieht man gar nicht mehr.
Kontinenz ist auch nicht gerade berauschend, d.h. Nachts (Gott sei Dank) dicht, max. nach 6 Stunden Harndrang. Tagsbüber sehr unterschiedlich, kann schon nach 150ml losgehen, beim Laufen über längere Strecken katastrophal, am laufenden Band geht was ab. Bin am Sonntag so ca.1,5- 2km gelaufen (wenn man das so nennen kann, also lansgsamer Schritt) da sind ca. 4cl abgeangen. Sicherlich keine riesen Menge, aber ohne Einlage keine Chance. Auch beim Aufstehen (also vom Sitzen her) macht es immer wieder Schwupp. Potenz davon reden wir ewrst gar nicht, ist ja auch viel zu früh, wichtiger ist mir erstmla das andere.
Naja mit dem Kreuz und dessen Schmerzen, ich bin gespannt, vielleicht hast Du ja Recht, wäre toll. 
Ich drücke Dir die Daumen für Deinen PSA Test.

----------


## ManfredK

Hallo Konrad,
den Antrag habe ich am Montag bzw. meine Frau abgegeben. Habe mir den Antrag im Krankenhaus bringen lassen.
Mal schauen wieviel ingesammt rauskommt, da ich noch ein paar Wehwechen habe. Danke trotzdem für den Tip.

----------


## JoScho

Hallo Manfred, Konrad

der Schwerbehindertenausweises wird rückwirkend erteilt. Bei mir war es jedenfalls so das ich genau seit dem Tag meiner OP auch amtlich für kaputt erklärt wurde. 
Mir wurden 80 % zugestanden.
Zu deinen Beschwerden mit dem Harndrang hatte ich das noch schlimmer. Während der Reha war's für mich praktisch unmöglich am Leben teilzunehmen. 
Selbst beim warten auf das Mittagessen musste ich des Öfteren zu Blasenentleerung verschwinden. 
Nachts durchschlafen!! "unmöglich". 
Ich weiß noch wie ich während der Reha einen Friseur aufsuchte, und dort auf dem Stuhl hin und her zappelte. 
Andersrum, das Schicksal einiger Leidensgenossen bei der Reha welche ohne Windel überhaupt nicht auskamen, blieb mir erspart.(Deren Vorteil: Sie hatten keinen Harndrang)
Heute ist das mit dem Harndrang so eine Sache: bis circa 300 ml habe ich Ruhe, aber dann wird's ungemütlich. Unter Anstrengungen schaffe ich bis 500 ml zu halten ohne dass zwischendurch ein Tropfen in die Hose geht. Aber wie gesagt !!unter Qualen. Vorlagen brauche ich keine mehr.
Einzig allein das Bedürfnis angestaute Luft loszuwerden ist nur noch unter Vorsichtsmaßnahmen zu bewerkstelligen.
Ich bin in Kiel operiert worden und habe auch nach dem Kieler Konzept Viagra eingenommen. Jedoch bisher ohne Erfolg. 
Zurzeit kämpfe ich noch mit der Krankenkasse für die Genehmigung einer Vakuumspumpe. Diese hatte zwar eine elektrisch betriebene Pumpe genehmigt, das dabei entstehende Geräusch vertreibt einem jegliche Lust.(Wahrscheinlich wachen auch die Nachbarn davon auf)
Die mechanisch betriebene Pumpe, welche mir mein Arzt probeweise zur Verfügung gestellt hatte kostet leider das Doppelte. Die gesetzlichen Kassen zahlen nur für die billige Variante.(220EURO) Wie gesagt: minimal Versorgung

Ps. Die Studie über die Verbesserung der Erektion durch frühzeitige Ennahme von Viagra und co. (Kieler Konzept) wurde unterstützt durch die Firma Pfitzer. ( 12 Stück Packung Ca.160 Euro/vermutlich 150Euro Gewinn)
(Ein Schelm wer Böses dabei denkt)

Beste Genesung wünscht
JoScho

----------


## christinew

Hallo, mein Mann hat 80% auf seinem Ausweis für den Rest des Lebens, nur was hat er davon als Rentner, mit den öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln fährt er nicht, ins Theater gehen wir in Deutschland auch nicht so oft, wer weiß, wofür es gut ist?
Christine

----------


## ManfredK

> Hallo, mein Mann hat 80% auf seinem Ausweis für den Rest des Lebens, nur was hat er davon als Rentner, mit den öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln fährt er nicht, ins Theater gehen wir in Deutschland auch nicht so oft, wer weiß, wofür es gut ist?
> Christine


Hallo,
für die noch jüngeren und berufstätigen kann es in manchen Fällen schon Vorteile bringen.
Mal abgesehen von zusätzlichen 5 Tagen Urlaub, Steuerfreibetrag, vielleicht etwas früher in Rente gehen zu dürfen und je nach GdB verbilligte Regiokarte. Div. Eintritte verbilligt, ich denke es gibt schon ein paar Dinge. Wieso sollte man es nicht mitnehmen? Die Krankheit hat einem schon genug Übel mitgespielt, Gesundheitlich und auch finanziell. Leider bringt es einem Renter nicht viel, da gebe ich Dir Recht. auch hier sollte man Änderungen schaffen.

----------


## ManfredK

> [...]Ich bin in Kiel operiert worden und habe auch nach dem Kieler Konzept Viagra eingenommen. Jedoch bisher ohne Erfolg. 
> [...](Ein Schelm wer Böses dabei denkt)
> 
> Beste Genesung wünscht
> JoScho


Hallo Joachim,

ich habe Deinen Text etwas gekürzt, genau um das oben geht es.
Die Potenz und Cialis, Viagra ec...
Weshalb wird das Medikament als Lifestyle genannt?
Weil es anscheind nicht viel taugt. 
Ich habe jetzt schon so viele gehört, die exakt das gleiche schreiben und gesagt haben.  Das Zeug taugt nicht viel.  
Mein Nachbar (61) hatte sich vor ein paar Jahren Viagra besorgt, das einzigste was war, dass er danach einen Brummschädel hatte, als wenn er einen totalen Kater gehabt hätte. Er meinte nur, selbst wenn die Erektion statt gefunden hätte, dann hätte der Kopf nicht mit gespielt wegen den Kopfschmerzen. 
Sicherlich gibt es einen kleinen Bereich wo es vielleicht geholfen hat, oder war es nur der Gedanke der Wille es hat geklappt mit diesen Tabletten?
Aber zu welchem Preis?
 Erst Heute Abend hatte ich mit einem PKler eine interessante Unterhaltung. Bei ihm liegt die Potenz seit knapp 1 Jahr zurück (RPE). 
Er macht jetzt Vorschritte auf besondere Art, als erstes muss der Kopf klar sein, der Wille das zu bekommen muss auch im Kopf ankommen. 
Also das Gefühl was zu fühlen, zu empfinden muss im Kopf stattfinden, dann braucht man einen Partner der einem weiterhilft.
Auf Deutsch gesagt, normales Sexleben mit dem Partner, zumindest auf Handbetrieb und ein klarer Kopf förderten bei ihm die Erektion immerhin soweit, dass man (laut seinen Aussagen) jetzte die Fortschritte immerhin schon sieht. Es reicht zwar noch nicht aus für den GV, aber gut Ding braucht halt mal seine Zeit. Alles ohne Einnahme von Medikamenten.
Die Pumpe sollst Du übrigens auch vergessen können, sie hilft nicht wirklich. Im Gegenteil, es ist nur ein Hilfsmittel. Es muss ohne fremde Hilfe klappen, zumindest bei den jüngeren (Sorry). 
Sollte das Alter seinen Rest dazugeben, ok damit wird man (und Frau) leben müssen.
Kurzum, probiert es immer wieder, jeden zweiten Tag mit Hilfe eueres Partner und klarem Kopf und dem Willen es von selber machen zu wollen. Nichts erzwingen, dann klappt es so oder so nicht. Das kannten wir ja schon vorher, hatte man was beweisen wollen, ging es dann bestimmt nicht. 
Ich hoffe dass der Beitrag nicht falsch verstanden wird. 
Es ist spät oder auch früh am Morgen, da fehlen einem die passenden Worten.

----------


## ManfredK

Hallo,
jetzt fällt mir noch was ein.
Mir ist aufgefallen, dass nach meiner OP sich mein Bauchumfang 
vergrößert hat. Ich habe ja einen Bauschnitt (wie die meisten ja)
bekommen 10cm lang. Dort habe ich einen richtigen Knick drin und die Bauchdecke hängt so richtig darüber, aber fest. Das war zuvor nicht. 
Ich weiss nicht ob es am Scharmbein liegt ob das zu weit nach innen ist, keine ahnung. auch wenn ich den Bauch einziehe, bekomme ich keine gerade Fläche zustande.
Im Krankenhaus viel es nicht auf, durch den Verband und weil ich 
dort eine Jogginghose anhatte. 
Nun habe ich meine ganzen Jeanshosen probiert, und keine passt mehr richtig.
Ist das bei euch so, oder wurde bei mir was vermurkst?
Bevor ich jetzt die Pferde scheu mache, zuerst mal hier nachfragen, den hier bekomme ich doch bessere Aussagen.
Danke.

----------


## herbertina

Hallo Manfred,
nach dem Sprichwort " Viele Köche verderben den Brei " ein Vorschlag.
Versuche einen Termin bei Prof.Dr.Schultze-Seemann in der Uni-Klinik für Urologie zu bekommen.Alle bisherigen Untersuchungsergebnisse mitnehmen und seinem Rat folgen.

----------


## wassermann

> Mir ist aufgefallen, dass nach meiner OP sich mein Bauchumfang 
> vergrößert hat. Ich habe ja einen Bauschnitt (wie die meisten ja)
> bekommen 10cm lang. Dort habe ich einen richtigen Knick drin und die Bauchdecke hängt so richtig darüber, aber fest. Das war zuvor nicht. 
> Ich weiss nicht ob es am Scharmbein liegt ob das zu weit nach innen ist, keine ahnung. auch wenn ich den Bauch einziehe, bekomme ich keine gerade Fläche zustande.
> Danke.


Hallo Manfred,
ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass durch den doch nicht unerheblichen Schnitt durch verschiedenstes Gewebe solche Verformungen entstehen können. Bei mir habe ich das nicht bemerkt. Habe gleich nachgeschaut: Man sieht nicht einmal mehr die Narbe (21 Monate danach).

Zum anderen Thema:
Was ich hier im Forum zum "Kieler Modell" gelesen habe, schien mir vernünftig. Da die nächtlichen Spontanerektionen (im Schlaf/Traum) ausgeblieben sind, manipuliert war es nie ein Problem, habe ich mir vor etwa einem Jahr Cialis verschreiben lassen, um diesen Weg zu gehen. Kaum hatte ich es im Schrank, ging es mit den Erektionen los. Ich habe nie ein Gramm davon genommen.
Wenn die Theorie von der Verkümmerung der Schwellkörper bei ausbleibender Spontanerektion stimmte, dürfte ich jetzt nicht ein Erektionsverhalten haben, das vergleichbar mit dem ZUstand vor der OP ist.

Man sollte vielleicht nicht jedem auch noch so gut gemeinten Hinweis folgen und sich vor Hypochondrie und Hysterie in acht nehmen.

Das ist KEIN Ratschlag, die in diesem Forum getroffenen Ratschläge zu missachten oder in Zweifel zu ziehen, sondern will denjenigen Mut machen, die die Medizin und den PK noch nicht zu ihrem Hobby gemacht haben, ihr eigenes Urteilsvermögen und ihren "gesunden Menschenverstand" zusammen mit dem Fachwissen der Forumsmitglieder und den Ärzten zu verwenden.

Dir alles GUte, vor allem einen ersten PSA unter der Nachweisgrenze.
Gruß
Wassermann

----------


## vaukaa

> Hallo,
> jetzt fällt mir noch was ein.
> Mir ist aufgefallen, dass nach meiner OP sich mein Bauchumfang 
> vergrößert hat. Ich habe ja einen Bauschnitt (wie die meisten ja)
> bekommen 10cm lang. Dort habe ich einen richtigen Knick drin und die Bauchdecke hängt so richtig darüber, aber fest. Das war zuvor nicht. 
> Ich weiss nicht ob es am Scharmbein liegt ob das zu weit nach innen ist, keine ahnung. auch wenn ich den Bauch einziehe, bekomme ich keine gerade Fläche zustande.
> Im Krankenhaus viel es nicht auf, durch den Verband und weil ich 
> dort eine Jogginghose anhatte. 
> Nun habe ich meine ganzen Jeanshosen probiert, und keine passt mehr richtig.
> ...


Hallo Manfred,

eine leicht linksseitig (neben der Naht) hängende Bauchdecke nach meiner RPE (9/06) hatte ich auch, verbunden mit Taubheitsgefühlen der Haut darüber.
Beides hat sich nach ca. 9 Monaten gegeben, sodass die Möglichkeit besteht, dass Du unterhalb der Gürtelinie wieder schön gerade wirst. ;-)

Geduld, Geduld, es wird schon... ein PSA Wert < 0,07 ist mir allerdings wichtiger.

Alles Gute

vaukaa

----------


## JoScho

> Hallo Manfred,
> 
> 
> Geduld, Geduld, es wird schon... ein PSA Wert < 0,07 ist mir allerdings wichtiger.
> 
> Alles Gute
> 
> vaukaa


Richtig, Heute habe ich wieder Geburtstag (ist doch Schön 4 mal im Jahr)
PSA 0

besinnliche Advendszeit
Joachim

----------


## ManfredK

> Richtig, Heute habe ich wieder Geburtstag (ist doch Schön 4 mal im Jahr)
> PSA 0
> 
> besinnliche Advendszeit
> Joachim


Gratulation zu deinem Nuller :-)
Bei sowas sieht man diese Zahl gerne.

Weiterhin nur Nuller!

----------


## ManfredK

Hallo,
was meint ihr, wann sollte man nach einer OP (RPE) den PSA Wert wieder bestimmen lassen, 6 Wochen oder 3 Monate?
Weiterhin habe ich noch eine Darmspiegelung vor mir. Wann soll man nach so einer OP diese anfangen, bzw. ich beginne am 01.01.2008 meine Reha (3 Wochen). Vermutlich besser erst danach, was meint ihr dazu?

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüß Dich ManfredK,




> was meint ihr, wann sollte man nach einer OP (RPE) den PSA Wert wieder bestimmen lassen, 6 Wochen oder 3 Monate?


4 - 6 Wochen nach ist völlig ausreichend und sollte unter 0,0x ng/ml stehen aber höchstens 0,1xx ng/ml!



> Weiterhin habe ich noch eine Darmspiegelung vor mir. Wann soll man nach so einer OP diese anfangen,


Mit der Darmspiegelung würde ich noch mindestens 3 - 4 Monate warten, in der Zwischenzeit machst Du deine AHB hoffentlich ohne Streß und Kontinent!

Alles Gute, Helmut

----------


## ManfredK

> Grüß Dich ManfredK,
> 
> 
> 4 - 6 Wochen nach ist völlig ausreichend und sollte unter 0,0x ng/ml stehen aber höchstens 0,1xx ng/ml!
> 
> Mit der Darmspiegelung würde ich noch mindestens 3 - 4 Monate warten, in der Zwischenzeit machst Du deine AHB hoffentlich ohne Streß und Kontinent!
> 
> Alles Gute, Helmut


Hallo Helmut,
Danke für Deinen Rat.
Werde ich dann so machen, bzw. beim PSA werden es dann wohl 8 Wochen werden (bin dann zu Reha) und möchte wie beim ersten Mal den test beim hausarzt machen lassen, damit die Laborwerte gleich sind.
Darmspiegelung werde ich dann im März oder April in Angriff nehmen.

Danke und ein frohes Fest.

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo ManfredK,

ich habe nochmals dein Profil durchgelesen!



> 4 - 6 Wochen nach ist völlig ausreichend und sollte unter 0,0x ng/ml stehen aber höchstens 0,1xx ng/ml!


Du solltes alle 4 - 6 Wochen dein PSA überprüfen lassen wie weit er denn runter geht und eine tringliche Empfehlung währe nach der AHB eine mindestens 2fache HB = Hormonenbehandlung 12 - 14 Monaten zu machen.
Unbedingt bei deinem nächsten Blutbild den Testosteron mit bestimmen lassen, der wird von der K-Kasse bezahlt, der Arzt muß es nur der Kasse begründen warum ein Testosteron mit bestimmt werden soll.

Wünsche Dir einen angenehmen Aufenthalt bei deiner AHB
Helmut

----------


## Heribert

Hallo ManfredK



> was meint ihr, wann sollte man nach einer OP (RPE) den PSA Wert wieder bestimmen lassen, 6 Wochen oder 3 Monate?


Wenn Du, wie aus Deinem Profil ersichtlich, am 26.11. ektomiert wurdest, sollte sich das PSA bei einer Halbwertzeit von ca. 3 Tagen bis zur Reha gegen Null reduziert haben. Während meiner Reha ist auch gemessen worden. Wenn das PSA bis Ende Januar nicht unter die Nachweisgrenze gefallen ist, würde ich wie von Helmut.2 vorgeschlagen meinen Urologen auf diese Therapie ansprechen.



> Weiterhin habe ich noch eine Darmspiegelung vor mir. Wann soll man nach so einer OP diese anfangen, bzw. ich beginne am 01.01.2008 meine Reha (3 Wochen). Vermutlich besser erst danach, was meint ihr dazu?


Bei einer Coloskopie wird der Darm mit Luft gefüllt, die die Op-Narbe unnötig belastet. Bis zur Untersuchung würde ich bis 3 Monate nach der OP warten.

Gruß, Heribert

----------


## JoScho

Hallo Manfred 

Folge dem Rat von Heribert.
Auch mir haben mehrere Urologen die PSA Kontrolle nach sechs Wochen empfohlen.
Wenn dann das PSA nicht unter der Nachweisgrenze liegt, dann musst du über weitere Therapien nachdenken.
Jetzt schon gleich eine Hormonbehandlung zu beginnen, würde bedeuten und dass du nie deinen tiefsten PSA Wert kennst. Auch solltest nicht das Pulver verschießen welches du eventuell noch brauchst. (hoffentlich nie)                       Die PSA Messung brauchst du nicht unbedingt beim Hausarzt zu machen, schließlich liegen jetzt ja ganz andere Voraussetzungen vor. Bei der letzten PSA Bestimmung hattest du deine Prostata noch.
Frohe Festtage 
Joachim

----------


## ManfredK

Hallo Joachim, Heribert, Helmut

Danke für euren Rat. Wenn die den PSA Wert auch in der Reha machen, ok dann kann ich nach 6 Wochen (das wäre dann der 09.01.2008) machen. 
Sind ja auch Ärzte dort. Hoffen wir dass eine HB Behandlung nicht nötig ist, und der Wert unter der Nachweisgrenze liegt. 
So habe ich das doch verstanden, HB ist nur nötig wenn der PSA Wert nicht sinkt oder steigt? oder sollte/muss  generell eine weitere Behandlung durchgeführt werden?
Leider entpuppt sich mein Urologe nicht als den was man sich darunter vorstellt heraus. Als ich mich nach der Klink gemeldet hatte, hies es nur, Urinkontrolle wegen Keimen sollte man machen und dann in drei Monaten wieder kommen. Das wars :-(. Super, als ich dann noch Beschwerden wegen dem evtl. Befund Kreuzbein sagte, meinte man nur, wir sind eine Urologie keine Orthopädie (nicht vielleicht in diesen Worten, aber in der Salzformulierung).

Achja mein Befund (gestern bekommen) von der Radiologie ist soweit negativ, allerdings hatte sie gleich nach dem neuen PSA Wert gefragt.
Sie erklärte mir was von Knochenfett durch Altersbedingte Erscheinung, also die Knochendichte ist nicht mehr so ok.

Das mit dem Darm dachte ich mir fast, dass dies der OP bestimmt nicht gerade gut käme. Aber es ist immer schön, wenn man hier so tolle Ratschläge bekommt (für was gehe ich eigentlich noch zum Arzt?, hier gibt es ja genauso gute wenn nicht noch bessere :-). Leider lernt man immer noch dazu, auch wenn man am Anfang seine Zweifel hat/te ).
Im ernst, die Tips, Ratschläge wo man hier bekommt, helfen einem immer weiter, egal in welchem Falle.

----------


## Harro

*Großes Lob zurück*

Hallo, Manfred, Deine ehrliche Einschätzung über die Qualität dieses Forums und ihrer vielen ehrenamtlich tätigen Selbsthilfegruppenleitern und natürlich auch der vielen immer wieder hilfsbereit je nach Wissenstand Auskunft erteilenden Forumsbenutzer wird sicher von diesem Personenkreis gern zur Kenntnis genommen. Es tut wirklich gut, solche motivierenden Worte zu lesen. 

*"Zufriedenheit wohnt in mehr Hütten als in Palästen"*

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## ManfredK

> *Großes Lob zurück*
> 
> Hallo, Manfred, Deine ehrliche Einschätzung über die Qualität dieses Forums und ihrer vielen ehrenamtlich tätigen Selbsthilfegruppenleitern und natürlich auch der vielen immer wieder hilfsbereit je nach Wissenstand Auskunft erteilenden Forumsbenutzer wird sicher von diesem Personenkreis gern zur Kenntnis genommen. Es tut wirklich gut, solche motivierenden Worte zu lesen. 
> 
> *"Zufriedenheit wohnt in mehr Hütten als in Palästen"*
> 
> Gruß Hutschi


Hallo Hutschi,

so soll es auch sein. Ich Danke euch allen für die tollen Hilfen und Ratschläge und Unterstützungen. 
Das ist im Prinzip unbezahlbar.
Schöne Weihnachten euch allen, im Falle wir uns nicht mehr lesen sollten bis dahin, was ich aber bestimmt nicht denke.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo lieber Manfred



> Das mit dem Darm dachte ich mir fast, dass dies der OP bestimmt nicht gerade gut käme. Aber es ist immer schön, wenn man hier so tolle Ratschläge bekommt (für was gehe ich eigentlich noch zum Arzt?, hier gibt es ja genauso gute wenn nicht noch bessere :-). Leider lernt man immer noch dazu, auch wenn man am Anfang seine Zweifel hat/te ).
> Im ernst, die Tips, Ratschläge wo man hier bekommt, helfen einem immer weiter, egal in welchem Falle.


Ich hoffe, Dein Smilie bedeutet wirklich, dass Du diesen in Klammern gesetzten Satz lakonisch meinst. Es ist in Deiner Situation, Gleason Score 4+3=7 äußerst wichtig, dass Du einen guten Uroonkologen hast, der Dich in den nächsten Jahren begleitet und sofort reagiert, wenn nur der leiseste Verdacht eines Rezidivs oder gar einer systemischen Erkrankung aufkommt. Wenn Dir der jetzige dafür nicht geeignet erscheint, nimm lieber Fahrzeiten in Kauf und erkundige Dich in Deinem Umfeld nach einem besseren.

Was wir hier können, ist lediglich Dir Denkanstöße und Argumentationshilfen zu geben, die Dir bei Deinem nächsten Arztbesucht die nötige Sicherheit geben um Deine ganz speziellen Beschwerden der richtigen Therapie zuzuführen. Denn Du musst grundsätzlich die von Deinem Arzt vorgeschlagene Therapie in vollem Umfang mittragen.

Ich wünsche Dir bei der nächsten PSA-Messung eine <0,04 ng/ml und damit ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und ein gesundes neues Jahr.
Heribert

----------


## ManfredK

> [...]
> Es ist in Deiner Situation, Gleason Score 4+3=7 äußerst wichtig, dass Du einen guten Uroonkologen hast, der Dich in den nächsten Jahren begleitet und sofort reagiert, wenn nur der leiseste Verdacht eines Rezidivs oder gar einer systemischen Erkrankung aufkommt. Wenn Dir der jetzige dafür nicht geeignet erscheint, nimm lieber Fahrzeiten in Kauf und erkundige Dich in Deinem Umfeld nach einem besseren.


Hallo Heribert,

das habe ich auch vor. Nur muss und will ich auf das neue Quartal abwarten.
Dann suche ich mir einen anderen Urologen/Onkologen.
Dann sehe ich ja wirklich was ich an dem gehabt habe oder auch nicht, vielleicht liegt es ja auch an mir dass ich zuviele Erwartungen in den Arzt setze...
Nun ich hoffe dass mein PSA gut ausfällt, aber so schnell wirft mich nichts aus der Bahn. Ich muss halt nur immer der Zeit einen Schritt voraus sein, durch ständige PSA Kontrollen.
Achja, wie hoch sollte der Testeron Wert max sein?
Danke.
Auch Dir ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und ein gesundes neues Jahr.

----------


## Heribert

> Achja, wie hoch sollte der Testeron Wert max sein?


Das Testosteron müsste bei Dir so etwa um 3 - 5 µg/l sein. Bei Dir wurde ja keine antiandrogene Therapie eingeleitet, die den Testosteronwert senken könnte. Das ist zur Zeit auch noch völlig in Ordnung. Wenn sich das PSA nicht selbständig gegen Null bewegt, sollte über eine Hormonbehandlung nachgedacht werden.
Gruß, Heribert

----------


## ManfredK

Hallo,
meine Mutter meint es gut mit mir und hat mir ein Flasche Granatapfelelexier und Selen gekauft. 
Kann ich das jetzt schon nehmen oder verfälscht das den PSA Wert? 
Sonst nehme ich es erst danach.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Manfred,

das kannst, sollst du immer nehmen. Lass auch mal dein Selenstatus messen. Ich gehe davon aus, daß er zu niedrig ist. Anzustreben ist für uns 140 ug/l, bei mir 176. 
Wenn Granatapfel den PSA senkt, dann nur langfristig. Den PK besiegt, haben nur sehr wenige, daher immer auch selbst Blutwerte messen lassen.
Ich weiss nicht, wie du es mit der Ernährung hast, ich kann nur eine Ernährungsumstellung empfehlen, ich mache es rigoros, mit erstaunlichem Erfolg.

Viel Erfolg, Konrad

----------


## ManfredK

> Hallo Manfred,
> 
> das kannst, sollst du immer nehmen. Lass auch mal dein Selenstatus messen. Ich gehe davon aus, daß er zu niedrig ist. Anzustreben ist für uns 140 ug/l, bei mir 176. 
> Wenn Granatapfel den PSA senkt, dann nur langfristig. Den PK besiegt, haben nur sehr wenige, daher immer auch selbst Blutwerte messen lassen.
> Ich weiss nicht, wie du es mit der Ernährung hast, ich kann nur eine Ernährungsumstellung empfehlen, ich mache es rigoros, mit erstaunlichem Erfolg.
> 
> Viel Erfolg, Konrad


Hallo Konrad,

Danke das werde ich machen lassen. Wusste gar nicht dass man den auch messen kann.
Man lernt nie aus.
Danke für Deinen Rat.
Ernährungsumstellung sollte ich so oder so mal machen (ich futtere zuviel :-) und muss mal wieder Weight Watchers machen. Sollte so 10 kg wieder runterspecken. Aber erst nach Weihnachten. Unser Traditionsessen will ich nicht missen (Schäufele, Sauerkraut und Kartoffelbrei = Badische Küche)

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Manfred,

viel essen tu und tat ich immer, aber das Richtige. Wie bekannt, wiege ich 72 kg, bin kein Zwerg, nur durch Osteoporose etwas geschrumpft.
Man kann und sollte vieles Notwendige messen, ich bin da ein Fan. Man kann auch eine HB nach einem anscheinenden Versagen, auf Funktion messen, ich mache das gerade, nach 3 Jahren gemischter HB. Dr. fs hat sich da mal geäußert.
Gruß Konrad

----------


## ManfredK

Hallo,
so nach meiner 3 wöchigen Reha bin ich wieder im Lande.
Die Reha selbst iust mir sehr gut bekommen, die Inkontinenz ist besser geworden. Brauche max. 1 Vorlage noch am Tag.
Potenz ist noch null, aber habe ja noch Zeit. 1.PSA Wert wurde auch schon ermittelt, Wert = 0,04 ng/ml. Das ist schonmal gut.
Muss aber nochmals ein Knochenszintigramm machen lassen, wegen dem Kreuzbein. Aber ansonsten geht es mir gut.
Gibt viel zum lesen hier im Forum.
Bis die Tage...

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo ManfredK,

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deiner bisherigen Besserung!

Stelle deine Ernährung um auf der Art nach TKTL1 Du mußt das fertig Produkt ja nicht kaufen, sondern zu hause selbst und oder deine Frau entsprechend zubereiten?

Mach es Gut, Helmut

----------


## JoScho

Hallo Manfred,

 schön dich wieder zu hören.
Vor allem Glückwunsch zu deinem niedrigen PSA Wert.
Warum nochmals ein Knochenszintigramm bei diesem PSA Wert?
Ich habe zwar nicht die große Erfahrung, aber dein PSA ist an der Nachweissgrenze.
Erst bei steigenden Wert machen weiterführende Untersuchungen Sinn.
Frage an Helmut was ist TKTL1???
Gruß Joachim

----------


## JoScho

Nachtrag zu TKTL1.

habe ein bischen gegoogelt um mehr über TKTL1 zu erfahren, und bin auf folgenden Link gestoßen. http://www.promann-hamburg.de/Texte/Forum-061015.doc
Demnach handelt es sich um unterschiedliche Stoffwechselformen des Krebses.
Hier ein auszug aus dem Link:
Prinzipiell gibt es zwei Typen von Krebszellen:
a) Krebszellen, die Glukose verbrennen
b) Krebszellen, die Glukose vergären
Nun wird diese Therapie nicht jedem Krebspatienten empfohlen, sondern:
Wir wollen es nicht versäumen, darauf hinzuweisen, dass die Empfehlungen für die TKTL1-Ernährungstherapie allen gültigen Empfehlungen der Ernährungs-Wissenschaften widersprechen. Das Konzept ist speziell ausgerichtet auf den Stoffwechsel von Tumorzellen mit TKTL1-Enzymaktivität. Deshalb sollte die Ernährungsumstellung nur dann durchgeführt werden, wenn in Ihrem Tumorgewebe so genannte TKTL1-positive Zellen nachgewiesen wurden. 

Gruß Joachim

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüß Dich Joachim,




> Das Konzept ist speziell ausgerichtet auf den Stoffwechsel von Tumorzellen mit TKTL1-Enzymaktivität. Deshalb sollte die Ernährungsumstellung nur dann durchgeführt werden, wenn in Ihrem Tumorgewebe so genannte TKTL1-positive Zellen nachgewiesen wurden.


Lese doch mal mein Profil durch, da steht der Untersuchungsbericht der Parafinblöcke -in Abschrift- drinnen!

Gruß, Helmut

----------

